# Conroe, TX (near Houston) - #197012, Abby, F, adult, mange



## FlyByNight (Feb 16, 2004)

Adult female with sarcoptic mange near Houston, TX. Has been initially treated but needs a foster or adopter to commit to her recovery. An Ohio rescue had arranged to take both her and the dog she was surrendered with, but backed out at the last minute. 

This is a very over burdened shelter (aren't they all?) - I adopted a dog from them last year and they would have thrown in a two-fer if I wanted. They will work with rescue/transport. Area rescues were notified but are full, and the shelter is now at capacity as well.

Abby is described as laid back and sweet. They would love to be able to place both her and her pack mate together but I suspect would separate if needed.

There is a very active group of shelter supporters who can assist with food, crates, transport, etc., and if she stays in the area the shelter will cover treatment for a foster.



















FB page about Abby: Photos of Official Site of Montgomery County Animal Shelter | Facebook

Montgomery County Animal Shelter
Montgomery County Animal Shelter - Home
936-442-7738


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Oh my. . . poor baby. I hope she gets rescued.


----------



## FrankieC (Aug 15, 2012)

CeCe said:


> Oh my. . . poor baby. I hope she gets rescued.


Agreed. Poor thing


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Have you emailed Greater Houston GSD Rescue? They seem to have an active organization doing good things for the dogs. I hope they can help!


----------



## Leeann (Sep 18, 2012)

I just called the shellter about Abby and she is still there and in isolation. I asked if an out of state person could adopt her(we are in Ohio), but the lady put me to a voicemail of someone else. So I left a message and hopefully will get a call back.


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

I spoke with the shelter today and this girl is still available-if she has someplace to go we could probably pull her if we can get assistance with transportation


----------



## SewSleepy (Sep 4, 2012)

I'm in Houston and could help with some transport, but am worried about how contagious the mange is.

I'd be happy to help, but would need some guidance to prevent spread. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

